# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Κρίσεις Πανικού,Ζάλη εδώ και 5 μήνες

## Μαρία7272

Καλησπέρα σας...Όλα άρχισαν πριν 7 μήνες...Ήμουν σε μια πολύ δύσκολη σχέση,στην οποία υπήρχε πολύ έντονη ψυχολογική βία.Εγώ γενικά είμαι ένας άνθρωπος πολύ κοινωνικός,παντα με.τις παρέες μου,ένας άνθρωπος που κάθε μέρα ήμουν έξω...Αν δεν έβγαινα ένιωθα ότι η μέρα δεν είναι καλή.Ξεκινώντας αυτή τη σχέση με έναν άνθρωπο ιδιαίτερα αυταρχικό(κάτι το οποίο κατάλαβα αρκετά αργότερα) άρχισα σιγά σιγά να διώχνω ανθρώπους από δίπλα μου επειδή ο καθένας ξεχωριστά δεν του έκανε (δικό μου λάθος αλλά πίστευα ότι είχα ερωτευτεί).Από εκεί και πέρα άρχισαν όλα πιστεύω...Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι πιο δυνατοί...εγώ πάντα ήμουν πιο ευαίσθητη.Όταν απομωνόθηκα λοιπόν τότε άρχισε η ψυχολογική βία...Είσαι χοντρή,δεν αξίζεις τίποτα,είσαι ένα μηδέν...Πάντα ήμουν πολύ ακομπλεξάριστη,με αυτοπεποίθηση...Να μου πεις γιατί δεν έφευγες;Θα σου πω ότι υπάρχουν φορές που το μυαλό μας όλοι έχουμε νιώσει σαν να "σταματά" να λειτουργεί.Ύστερα από όλα αυτά και μια περίοδο που ήμουν καθημερινά λυπημένη και αγχωμένη τα πράγματα άρχισαν να γίνονται καλύτερα μεταξύ μας.Μέχρι που μια μέρα αποφασίζουμε να πάμε για καφέ σε ένα μαγαζί..Ήμασταν πολύ καλά εκείνο τον καιρό,το ξαναλέω για να πω πως δεν ήμουν αγχωμένη...και τότε αυτό ήταν...Καθόμαστε μια χαρά,παραγγέλνουμε τον καφέ μας και συζητάμε και εκεί που καθόμαστε ξαφνικά χάθηκα....Άρχισα να τρέμω ολόκληρη,να μου κόβεται η ανάσα,να ιδρώνω,να νιώθω πως δεν μπορώ να καταπιώ,πως θα κάνω εμετό και να νιώθω ζάλη...τρόμαξα,δεν έιχα ξαναπαθεινκάτι τέτοιο,νόμιζα πως πεθαίνω..Φεύγουμε γρήγορα,με το που βγαίνω έξω όλα καλά...μου περνάνε τα παντα.Όταν γύρισα σπίτι με χάλια ψυχολογία γιατί δεν ήξερα τι ήταν αυτό μπήκα στο ίντερνετ και τότε είδα τι ήταν.Όμως αυτό ήταν μόνο η αρχή του μαρτυρίου μου.Παρότι κατάλαβα ότι αυτό που είχα ήταν ψυχολογικό,ανέπτυξα με τον καιρό ένας είδος νοσοφοβίας.Ώσπου μια μέρα στραβοκοιμήθηκα και ξύπνησα με ζάλη.Μέσα στην όλη "παράνοια" της νοσοφοβίας που με είχε πιάσει συνδίασα αυτή τη ζάλη με κάτι σωματικό και από τότε (7 Ιουνίου,θυμάμαι και τη μέρα) δεν έχω σταματήσει να ζαλίζομαι.Σηκωνόμουν από το κρεβάτι και περπατούσα και ένιωθα σαν να περπατάω μέσα σε καράβι που κουνάει πολύ,στεκόμουν όρθια και ένιωθα σαν να χάνω την ισσοροπία μου.Πήγα σε παθολόγο δεν μου βρήκε κάτι.Μέχρι κι σε νευρολόγο πήγα ο οποίος δεν μου βρήκε κάτι και μου μίλησε για το γεγονός αυτή η ζάλη να είναι από ψυχολογικά αίτια κάτι το οποίο αγνοούσα.Ζουσα καθημερινά μια φρίκη,ξύπναγα χάλια,όλη μέρα δεν σηκωνόμουν από το κρεβάτι γιατι φοβόμουν,μέχρι που κάθε μέρα που έμπαινα για μπάνιο φώναζα ή τη μάνα μου ή την αδερφή μου στην τουαλέτα για να μου κάνουν παρέα.Έτσι μου πέρασε όλο το καλοκαίρι.Με απογοητευε οτι καποιες μερες μου περνουσε σχεδον τελειως και χαιρομουν και μετα ξαφνικα παλι με επιανε και επεφτα ακομα περισσοτερο.Μεχρι πριν 3 μερες που έκατσα και σκέφτηκα σοβαρά και διαπίστωσα ότι κάθε φορά που μου έφευγε ήταν επειδή κάτι καλό συνέβαινε και όταν μου ξαναερχόταν κάτι με είχε αγχώσει.Κλείστηκα όλο το καλοκαίρι μέσα στο σπίτι,πάνω σε ένα κρεβάτι.Δεν πήγαινα πουθενά γιατί πίστευα ότι θα ζαλιστώ και θα πέσω και θα γίνω ρεζίλι,φοβόμουν τον πολύ κόσμο...Πέρασα μεγάλη θλίψη δεν μιλούσα παρά καθόμουν όλη μέρα με το κινητό στο χέρι βλέποντας σειρές ή ταινίες για ξεχαστώ.Έχω αρχίσει να συνηδειτοποιώ ότι μόνη μου το έκανα αυτό στον εαυτό μου και κάθε φορά που πάει να μου έρθει ζαλάδα λέω απο μέσα μου "Όχι,εσύ το κάνεις αυτό"και μου φεύγει...Τι να κάνω τώρα;Να μιλήσω σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο;

Εστάλη από SM-J500FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Μαρία7272

Μου έχει δημιουργηθεί από τότε δεν ξέρω γιατί και υψοφοβία..Βγαίνω στο μπαλκόνι να απλώσω ρούχα ή να κάτσω και νιώθω ότι ζαλίζομαι και θα πέσω από κάτω,την άλλη φορά πανικοβλήθηκα και άρχισα να κλαίω...

Εστάλη από SM-J500FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Delmem210118a

εχεις χωρισει με αυτον τον ανθρωπο? καμια φορα τα ψυχολογικα μας βγαινουν αφου εχει περασει η μπορα...σου εχει γινει συνηθεια το να ζαλιζεσαι... τωρα θα πρεπει να ξεχασεις αυτην τη συνηθεια. κανε συνεχως πραγματα που σε ευχαριστουν , βασικοτατο κρατα το μυαλο σου απασχολημενο.. με βιβλια, με χομπυ, με εξοδουςσυζητησεις κτλ. ο ψυχιατρος μου τα ειπε αυτα. πηγαινε σε ενα ψυχολογο να μιλας, να τα βγαζεις απο μεσα σου

----------


## Μαρία7272

Αυτό νιώθω και εγώ πως μου χρειάζεται,να μιλήσω κάπου τώρα που άρχισα να καταλαβαίνω ότι το έκανα εγώ αυτό στον εαυτό μου!Ναι έχουμε χωρίσει με αυτόν!

Εστάλη από SM-J500FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## lawyer

Μαρία δε ξερεις ποσο σε νιώθω! Και μένα το καλοκαίρι μου ήταν χάλια, όταν έπαθα αιφνιδίως την πρωτη κρίση πανικου μέσα στον υπνο και από εκεί κ μετα το χάος. Πήρα σβάρνα παθολογο, καρδιολόγο, ωρλ, αιματολογικές τίποτα. Τον πρωτο καιρό είχα καθημερινά πονοκεφαλο, τώρα που έχω καταφέρει να κον τρολαρω κάπως την κατάσταση έχω ζαλάδα κ αστάθεια! Και το τονίζω ότι είμαι ήρεμος. Μάλλον έχεις σωματοποιησει το άγχος σου. Πήγαινε σε ψυχολόγο και εγώ αυτό θα κάνω!

----------

